# Improvising is so much fun!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

As my meeces are spoilt  me and my fiance have created a play area for them! (supervised play of course). We've hacked up thich cardboard boxes, linked them with cardboard tubes, some closed boxes etc and put the meeces in for their play time! the Does totally love it!! running through tubes, climbing and exploring! deffo worth the effort and assembly time! xxx :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good for you!! Watching my mousies play is one of my very favorite parts of having a mousery. Make a video to share the fun!! (I would, if I had a cam.)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll try and get a video this week  xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Would love to see the video as I'm always looking for ways to make a playpen for my minions!


----------

